# DIW Burl Cap



## jasonb (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is the finished DIW burl cap from @Az Turnings that @Tony and I were eyeing. C&C Welcome... and Az Turnings if you run across any more caps, let me know!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2017)

Has a ton of character going for it! Looks dry, but is it? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 29, 2017)

that's sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 29, 2017)

Nature Man said:


> Has a ton of character going for it! Looks dry, but is it? Chuck



I agree the cap was full of character and it was indeed dry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Oct 29, 2017)

jasonb said:


> I agree the cap was full of character and it was indeed dry.


the guy I got the burl from said it had been drying since the 80's


----------



## Smitty (Oct 29, 2017)

Jason, that is beautiful. Did you do that on your Nova Comet? What were the dimensions of the piece when you first put it on the lathe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 29, 2017)

Jason, I'm glad you got It, you did a much nicer job than I would've with it! Well done! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Jason, that is beautiful. Did you do that on your Nova Comet? What were the dimensions of the piece when you first put it on the lathe?


Yeah, that was done on my Nova Comet. I rounded the cap to ~7" on the bandsaw before turning it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 29, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Smitty (Oct 29, 2017)

jasonb said:


> Yeah, that was done on my Nova Comet. I rounded the cap to ~7" on the bandsaw before turning it



Thanks. I should have asked in the first place; but, if you don't mind, what are the approximate fininshed dimensions, including the depth?


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2017)

How was it to turn?


----------



## jasonb (Oct 29, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> How was it to turn?


I forgot why the wood was named so - on the first screw attaching the faceplate, I broke the head off the screw. Had to drill it out and predrill the faceplate holes. Otherwise with some sharp gouges and carbide it went fine. I also need to invest in a hooked hollowing tool since I couldn't quite reach the extreme ends of the undercuts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty said:


> Thanks. I should have asked in the first place; but, if you don't mind, what are the approximate fininshed dimensions, including the depth?


Finished is about 6" round and 3" for the depth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2017)

Damn that sweet. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 30, 2017)

jasonb said:


> I forgot why the wood was named so - on the first screw attaching the faceplate, I broke the head off the screw. Had to drill it out and predrill the faceplate holes. Otherwise with some sharp gouges and carbide it went fine. I also need to invest in a hooked hollowing tool since I couldn't quite reach the extreme ends of the undercuts.


jasonb, you did a pretty good job on that Ironwood. I just love how the sapwood contrasts with the heartwood. With that said, I'm going to say I loved this particular comment about breaking off the screw. There is another woodturning site where I posted some instructions on "How to build a Chuck Plate" out of wood back in 2010. You could pm me and I can give you the name of the other site. If you choose build one and use it, your screw breaking days will be over. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Oct 30, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> jasonb, you did a pretty good job on that Ironwood. I just love how the sapwood contrasts with the heartwood. With that said, I'm going to say I loved this particular comment about breaking off the screw. There is another woodturning site where I posted some instructions on "How to build a Chuck Plate" out of wood back in 2010. You could pm me and I can give you the name of the other site. If you choose build one and use it, your screw breaking days will be over. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)



Thanks Jerry, I will definitely pm you. As to the profile, I am happy with the way it turned out, but think the "hips" of the bowl should be farther up. I picked up a couple books that at @duncsuss recommended and have been studying up.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2017)

Great work on that!


----------



## Johnturner (Nov 4, 2017)

That is a beautiful item! WOW


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice....real nice. The form is pleasing to the eye...


----------

